# Fuji Transonic seatpost slipping



## paulg2.1 (Jan 29, 2018)

I'm looking for Transonic owners with seatpost slipping issues and for possible solutions. I own a 2016 Transonic 2.1. I love this bike which was a replacement for my Roubaix Pro, and I especially love the Di2. However, I'm about to throw it over a cliff due to the seatpost design. 

I had it for exactly one year before the seatpost started slipping. No problem, put some more carbon paste on it, tighten it up, and be on my way. That lasted for 2 months. Over the next 1-2 months, I repeated this process a few times as it kept slipping. I also had it into Performance one time in there in case it was a cracked frame or seatpost issue. They couldn't find one, so they pasted it and tightened it again. It lasted a month.

I took it back in convinced that this is now a design flaw (and I still think it is). They took a look at the wedge clamp and found the metal surface that touches the seatpost to be warn smooth, from all of the slipping of course. They replaced it and it lasted another 2-3 months before slipping again. And when it slips, it starts slow and then drops all the way to the frame ... I think there might be nothing more annoying in a mechanical failure.

Online I have read a couple other posts about people having slipping issues with the Transonic post, and recommend the typical paste and torque wrench. Please don't recommend that to me. I and the shop have done that over a half dozen times as I detailed. I will also be contacting Fuji, but does anyone have any brilliant PROVEN solutions for this design issue?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

I had also experienced slipping of the seatpost on my 2015 Transonic 2.3. I solved the problem by tightening the clamp wedge. I may have exceeded the allowable torque - I don't know, I didn't measure. But I haven't had any slippage since - thousands of miles later.


----------



## paulg2.1 (Jan 29, 2018)

AlanE, thanks for the reply. I found someone with a similar problem on another forum and they also recommended over-tightening (10Nm vs 8Nm) per their Fuji rep, and I have been doing that successfully for a couple months now. FWIW, I got a reply from Fuji and they sent me a new seatpost and clamp as they said after repeated slipping that the rough surfaces will smooth out and it will be harder to secure the post. Unfortunately they sent me a 2015 post (gloss finish) instead of a 2016 post (matte finish), so it's not usable until they send me the correct one.


----------



## hgonet (Mar 2, 2021)

Did you ever figure out a solution to your problem? It seems to be a common problem with Fuji bikes. I have a 2019 Supreme and it does the same thing! So frustrating. I had it back to the shop 3 times and finally Fuji sent a new wedge. It seems okay now, but I've only ridden the bike twice since getting the new part so I will not be surprised if it happens again. I know 2 other people with different Fuji carbon bikes who have the same problem.


----------

